#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  How to calculate shrinkage factor manually ?

## uttarasachin

Dear friends
I want to calculate BOPD from the PD meter readings of liquid measured at separator pressure  (100 ~ 200 psi)?  W/C is known. Crude API, gas SG is also known.


Pl also give referances if any.See More: How to calculate shrinkage factor manually ?

----------

